# What is your ultimate goal?



## eskimo515 (May 8, 2003)

Not sure if this is in the right place but I am curious to know where people want to end up, since this is obviously the health, fitness and BB journey is an individual one, even though we come to sites like this for inspiration and for the collective feeling that we are not in this alone.

For me, I want to get up in the morning and know that I can push  to the limit and beyond, challenging myself to be stronger, run faster and bike harder. I'm not interested in stepping on a stage in a speedo - I don't have the nutritional will power for that.  But that's okay for me.  I also never want to be in a position of feeling like my body will let me down and not allow me to do whatever I will it to.

Thoughts?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2003)

I train more for strength than size. Not that I mind adding muscle, but strength is my primary goal (in another life I must have been a powerlifter).


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

My main goal is to lose bf and look as good as I possibley can. I have never looked good and fit...now that I am in my 30's...it is time!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

I want to look good and feel good.  It's funny how adding some muscle and losing some fat makes you feel 10 times better about yourself.   

I also work out for health reasons and to stay in shape.  Mountain biking is always easier when I am working out.  If I stop working out, I feel it when I go biking.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 8, 2003)

The great thing about being in shape is that you do things you would never even conceived up before.  Last year, for example, my wife and I completed a 60 mile walk to support AIDS.  Before we started this process, we didnt walk six blocks. Now we are talking about climbing up to Macchu Piccho in Peru, which is like a 4 day hike.  Fitness is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Newbie (May 8, 2003)

I have been on an upward spiral into fitness since i quit somking going on 9 months ago.....GEEZ I feel so good its unreal!


----------



## racoon02 (May 8, 2003)

My short term goal is STR wise. 500 on bench. 

45 pounds to go.. going up sloooooowly but surely


----------



## Niacin (May 8, 2003)

My end goal is to become so fit that other people feel inadequate looking at my picture in a magazine boxer brief advert. 

Max


----------



## NickB (May 8, 2003)

My real goal is to get in super shape so, a- i can complete basic without dying and then b- eventualy do ranger school [major ass kicking right there]. I simply wont be able to do either without being in top condition.


----------



## racoon02 (May 8, 2003)

Wow, good luck on ranger school man your gonna need it  . My Cousin is ranger, and man did I hear some crazy stories about the stuff they have to go through! I have nothing but respect for somone who wants to put their body through that 

edit: You should be able to make it through basic pretty easy. Ive had friends that graduated and did that. And they told me that if you can make it through Texas Highschool Football 2 adays, you can make it through basic.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

Feel and look as good as I can!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Right now...a freakin' nap 

DP


----------



## kidda9 (May 9, 2003)

To look and feel as good as i can!


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 9, 2003)

To be stronger than all you old people here???


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 9, 2003)

my goal is to by then end of my high school football days(i doubt ill ever play college, but who nkows) i want to either brake some oppenents major bone(arm, leg, etc.) or give out a concussion. i jsut gotta add the size, strength, and speed to do so. oh and by senior year i wanna squat a better percentage of my own bodyweight than anyone in my class.


----------



## gr81 (May 9, 2003)

To be a super freak, a mass monster, as BIG as my genetic and drug potential allows me to be. I certainly won't be on the olympia stage, that is just a pipe dream, but it was the closest option to what I want in this poll. I know someone else out there has to feel me on that, anyone!?


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (May 11, 2003)

My short term goal is to keep all the mass i put on during the summer and shed the fat.     
My long term goal is to get bigger and leaner, and add endurance.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Definetely to look and feel as good as I possibly can.   Im 24. By the time Im 30, I want people to be like, OMG she looks better than she did at 25!!!

If I dont start now, I never will. Things just get easier the longer you do it, including eating ice cream and potato chips for dinner!!  

Where's the broccoli???


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

To get bigger, faster, stronger...

I like the way I feel as a result
from working out.....

I don't like "the fat and nasty" look...

The ladies also like the 
way I feel because
of my working out 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Malachor (May 12, 2003)

since this was titled ultimate goal, i think it's safe to say it's asking what my dream is.  my dream is to look like arnold as close as i can.  if i don't whatever, i'll have fun trying.  lifting of any caliber, strength or size wise, is something i will always do and feel happy doing, it's a hobby.


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

WT hell is that?   You SPAMMER!


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Mifody (May 14, 2003)

5'10"
230
8%

though once i get there i'm sure i'll want 250, 5%


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

My immediate goal (10 more months)is to lose BF, and gain strength(w8 @ 127, BF @ 12%), ultimate goal is not to ever have to use prescription meds for my ailments, and to have the Doc say, wow, thank god for IM, you look great...........hehehe


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2003)

and what exactly is wrong with prescription meds huh katie?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, I can't answer for Katie but depending on an ailment or whatever... certain drugs prescribed can cause weight gain.  Do I need to further explain??

However, with diet and exercise, certain things can be preventive and although not neccessarily cured, but can religuish the use of such medicine.

For Example:  Diabetes 2 or 1.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2003)

I was not being serious, I just happen to like certain prescription drugs so I was just being fecicious


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> and what exactly is wrong with prescription meds huh katie?


Nothing at all, but my tolerance level is very high, always has been, so I have to take alot more than most people, and I've found there are natural ways to help with my medical issues, plus my goals will help alot..............and obviously if I have to take them for any reason, I would, it's a matter of choice...........plus, I don't think your aware of my ailments...........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I can't answer for Katie but depending on an ailment or whatever... certain drugs prescribed can cause weight gain.  Do I need to further explain??
> 
> However, with diet and exercise, certain things can be preventive and although not neccessarily cured, but can religuish the use of such medicine.
> ...


Thanks David, and yes your right, I believe diet and training will help with my issues and make it at least 90% better, the rest can be done with herbs and supps if needed, except for the arthritis scraping that has to be done by a doctor in a hospital with drugs, good ones I hope, hehe


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I was not being serious, I just happen to like certain prescription drugs so I was just being fecicious


Oops, I just saw this, the other reason is I'm allergic to just about everything, so it's hard to treat me, and I've suffered with pain for 20 yrs, and trial/error with meds, it's almost impossible to give me relief, the only thing I do take at times is sleep aides, over the counter and presciption(if needed), the pain is intolerable sometimes and I lose days of sleep, so as a last resort, I do this, I don't function well sleep deprived.......... but who does........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2003)

I have been slowly shedding some fat since Feb 1.  I am not a really big guy because my goal is not to get huge.  On Feb 1 I weighed 185.  Saturday morning's weigh-in was 169.  It's the first time in about seven years I weighed less than 170.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I was not being serious, I just happen to like certain prescription drugs so I was just being fecicious




Oh, I see.  No problem.  I thought you were serious.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oops, I just saw this, the other reason is I'm allergic to just about everything, so it's hard to treat me, and I've suffered with pain for 20 yrs, and trial/error with meds, it's almost impossible to give me relief, the only thing I do take at times is sleep aides, over the counter and presciption(if needed), the pain is intolerable sometimes and I lose days of sleep, so as a last resort, I do this, I don't function well sleep deprived.......... but who does........




Damn I didn't mean to offend anyone, I thought it was just an innocent little comment. I'm sorry about all that you have had to deal with katie, that sucks.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Damn I didn't mean to offend anyone, I thought it was just an innocent little comment. I'm sorry about all that you have had to deal with katie, that sucks.


No, No, it's fine, as I said I didn't see your second post, thanks honey


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

BTW, it takes alot to offend me now, IM is making me tough(er).......


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> BTW, it takes alot to offend me now, IM is making me tough(er).......




Hmmmnn... good!  From me... tell me "what" and "where" you'd like to be poked at!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> BTW, it takes alot to offend me now, IM is making me tough(er).......



Hey I am just being cautious b/c it seems like all I do on here is offend people and I am not trying to make new enemies, I am tired of fighting with people, ya feel me. It is all good though katie


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

we here ya... just play it cool and have fun...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Hey I am just being cautious b/c it seems like all I do on here is offend people and I am not trying to make new enemies, I am tired of fighting with people, ya feel me. It is all good though katie


I know, we all have our own opinions, they just don't seem to line up with everyone else's all the time, No need to be cautious with me, If I don't like something, I'll tell ya


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2003)

alright, well then I have to say that I don't like your avatar very much. You inspired me to put up a pic of Trish Stratus on mine to balance out these threads. Ha


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> alright, well then I have to say that I don't like your avatar very much. You inspired me to put up a pic of Trish Stratus on mine to balance out these threads. Ha


HAHAHA, hey mines for my leg challenge inspiration.........but yours is quite inspiring as well


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 3, 2003)

175lbs ard ripped April 2004 for my comp...qualify for the nationals (CBBF) in August in Edmonton and look respectful there.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Jun 3, 2003)

I agree with both gr81 and malachor. I want to be a freaky mass monster and as close to Arnold as possible. Only problem is, i have an extremely fast metabolism. I guess my dream, which is impossible now, is to lift and compete with Arnold in the '70s. So competing in the on the Olympia stage in the future is the next best thing.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

my goal is to just be healthy and happy. 

and maybe to get a hair cut one day.


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

why does that avi looked Dr.??  You look like Julius Erving!  
Is that real, NT???

Anyhoo, I wish the same as NT does.


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 3, 2003)

Nooooo dont cut the fro. You should keep growing it out to where you have to push it in to make it through doors.


----------



## spire (Jun 4, 2003)

I just want to get strong. Those hills don't climb themselves


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> why does that avi looked Dr.??  You look like Julius Erving!
> Is that real, NT???



Dr.J ... haven't heard that name for quite a while.   Nope, that's me in all my glory!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all!  And for the record I think it's great that Katie is trying to avoid using prescription drugs if at all possible. Not to say that if you DO use them it is a bad thing....
Good for you Katie!!  AND GOOK LUCK Sweetie!

My ultimate goal is to be able to do ANYTHING I want to do for years and years and years, run, bike, hike ski, whatever!!  If I do something, I do it to my best ability...  ALL the way!  And now that has become weight training. 


I also like to look fit and healthy and YES I like when guys like the way I look and tell me so....


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm 5'11" and 190lbs, 12% bodyfat.  I want to get to around 225lbs and 8% bodyfat.  I have some strength goals as well.  I want to bench around 450lbs, squat around 550lbs, and deadlift a little over 600lbs.  Then, I think I will be happy, but realistically, I'll never be happy.  I'll be happier at least.  I started at 132lbs, so, just being where I am now is quite a change.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2004)

I just hope that *someday *I will look in the mirror and be satisfied with what I see.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 7, 2004)

To be as strong as I possibly can. All I care about right now is my strength not the size of my biceps or a 6 pack. After college I will get more into bodybuilding.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 7, 2004)

My goal was to compete in the Mr. Olympia someday, but then I got an X-Box and discovered Grand Theft Auto: Vice City.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

dude, just wait until Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas comes out later this year. Its gonna be 4-6 times the size of vice city and I could go on and on about all the phat shit. check it out!! yeahhh


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> dude, just wait until Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas comes out later this year. Its gonna be 4-6 times the size of vice city and I could go on and on about all the phat shit. check it out!! yeahhh


In that case I'm really screwed. I'll be lucky to work out once a week.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

hey man, check otu this article about the new GTA, shits gonna be sicc as fucc!

http://ps2.ign.com/articles/517/517062p1.html


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 8, 2004)

im 5' 10 1/2" tall.  when i started i was 142 lbs.  im at 172 right now.  id like to hit a solid 190 or so (though once ill get there i KNOW ill want to be bigger), have 7% bf (started at 9%).  the two areas i would like to improve most right now are my tris and my traps.  my neck is kinda long, so bigger traps would make me look less retarded, and I WANT THAT V IN MY TRIS!


----------



## MissOz (Jun 9, 2004)

I love it when people say OMG you don't look 41!!! I just train to stay personally motivated and to maintain a resonably good physique for a long long time !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2004)

My goal is to stay healthy, look good, and continue to gain muscle mass and strength until I hit my genetic peak.  I could care less about my actual weight as long as I look good in the mirror.


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 9, 2004)

i wanna get stronger, heavier, and healthier.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey man, check otu this article about the new GTA, shits gonna be sicc as fucc!
> 
> http://ps2.ign.com/articles/517/517062p1.html


Man, that's badass, but they aren't making it for the X-Box? Seems it's only for the PS2 right now. I hope they make it for the X-Box as well so I can play it.


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just hope that *someday *I will look in the mirror and be satisfied with what I see.


ditto...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Man, that's badass, but they aren't making it for the X-Box? Seems it's only for the PS2 right now. I hope they make it for the X-Box as well so I can play it.


they will in time I am sure


----------



## Pierzin (Jun 13, 2004)

*always bulking*

My goal is 140 by July 4th, and 154 by Labor Day. Right now I'm at 130.
I started May 15th, @ 124. 

By this time next year, I want to be around 175. I missed this week cause I was slacking, so now its time to regroup, and kick it back into gear.

Bench max: 115!!  It sucks because I've done better!!!! arrrrg.


----------



## olusco (Jun 13, 2004)

I want to show all the haters that calling me skinning ass long time ago to see the iron makeover. Look at me bcthes.You make me stronger and healthier.


----------



## ismeefoo (Jun 15, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> To be a super freak, a mass monster, as BIG as my genetic and drug potential allows me to be. I certainly won't be on the olympia stage, that is just a pipe dream, but it was the closest option to what I want in this poll. I know someone else out there has to feel me on that, anyone!?


I'm feeling you. I certainly don't want to compete, but I want to be a freak of nature. Bigger is better, better than everybody else.
=


----------



## bsc14 (Jun 18, 2004)

This is about the size I would like to be. I have always been a skinny little shi* and now I've gained a bunch of fat so I've never had a the body I want.....but I will.


----------

